# Monster Moose



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

At the request of another member, I am posting a link to the picture of what could be a world record moose. Check it out at the following URL.

http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trop ... 95094BC765

BIG-BIG.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

There is only one thing to describe it...  Wow


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

That's not a moose thats a dinosaur!! He must of used a cannon to bring that thing down.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

maybe a howitzer would work??

:sniper:



maybe.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think I would be too scared to shoot.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone want to take a guess on the cartridge used? I'm guessing 300 mag


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice, only thing that would make it better is if it was mine.

As much as I love my 300 Win Mag I'll guess 338 Winchester.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I got a close up of the pic from a friend, long pipe big iron gun, 460wby maybe?

Either way that is one large bull!!!!

Bob


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

How about theworld record.....For only a measly $20K.....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WOOOOOOWWWWWSSSSSEEEERRRRRRRR


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yikes!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Being as we are talking moose.... whatever happened to the hunter's safety instructer who chased down and shot those 2 moose in McLean county a while back? Did they lay the hammer down on him, I hope?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

He was gored to death by the moose's brother. 

(I think charges are pending.)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

*I have got to get up to Alaska sometime. They sure know how to grow em'. Wow.*


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a moose... :beer:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, that thing is unbelievable....I think my heart would have exploded from the adrenaline rush


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Holy cow!!!!!!!thats my mother in law :lol:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

curty said:


> Holy cow!!!!!!!thats my mother in law :lol:


Naaa....If yours is anything like mine, the moose is better looking... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

If I disappear from the threads for a while, you will know my wife read this forum :stirpot: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats a huge bull!! With so many areas not hunted/ or impossible to hunt in Ak there could be other ones just like him!


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

that is a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!  anyone got a weight guess? :-?


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I would love to hear the story of that hunt!!!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I woulda ****** my pants!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

THAT THING IS HUGE!!! My guess is that it was taken down this something like a .338 ultra mag. WOW


----------

